# When will i bl###dy learn!!!



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

After all the threads/posts about brass guide bushes,explained in great detail by Harry and others as to the different ways the bush can come loose,stupid (aka yours truly) is recessing some Broughton Willow for a clock movement.Do I have to tell you the rest of the story? Well,,guess whos tightening the bush with multigrips.............................Not Happy AL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Al, I sure relate to that. I am being serious because I seem to be a slow learner myself. I sure hope the damage, if there is any is not too bad and can be repaired without too much difficulty. Hang in there; hope to soon see your work.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the sympathy? Jerry......I certainly dont deserve it.I went to a lot of trouble reading that particular post and nothing sank in.However the damage was minimal to the workpiece but the brass 5/16 bush is stuffed.Looks like Ill be up for a full set to replace it as they dont seem to sell them as a separate item......Regards...AL


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Al,

I buy individual guide bushings from Lee Valley, but I'm not sure if they ship to or have store locations where you are:

1-3/16" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gregW said:


> Al,
> 
> I buy individual guide bushings from Lee Valley, but I'm not sure if they ship to or have store locations where you are:
> 
> ...


Which size of LeeValley? 1 1/2" centre hole? The same bushings are available through OakPark -- Take a look at their catalogue online. oak-park.com

hope this helps.

Allthunbs


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I understand that there is a tendency for these PC type bushings to unscrew.

The Peachtree wavy washers are one solution, but why not just dab a little Loctite thread retainer on the thread? You'd only need a tiny drop. You want to get them apart afterwards!

I've got a bottle of 601 that has lasted for years.
http://www.akd-tools.gr/xmsAssets/File/TDS/LOCTITE/loctite_601.pdf


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope that Bj and Mike McGrath read this post, perhaps then they will realise that there is always the POTENTIAL for three piece guides to come apart irrespective of the material they are made from, hence the reason that I keep pointing out how sensible the Makita and Hitachi system of large openings in the router base and one piece guides is. Perhaps if members were to contact the likes of Porter Cable, eventually the US will catch up with the likes of Europe and Australia!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Peter,I like the idea of the wavy washers.Will try and suss them out......AL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Which size of LeeValley? 1 1/2" centre hole? The same bushings are available through OakPark -- Take a look at their catalogue online. oak-park.com
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> Allthunbs


Hi Al,

Just a note regarding Lee valley - they will ship direct to Australia _ I have bought from the before and was happy with the cost and service I bought the Jasper circle jig from them some time ago and finally got to use it last weekend.

Oak Park will not post direct to Australia - you will have to phone a friend in the US or Canada , have OP ship to the and have them ship to you. - this also works well if you have the right friends....:sarcastic:


James


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am happy to befriend anyone who needs one  I am in Canada and can get to The "Underworld" if needed ! Cheers!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was thinking about Fedexing my self to Australia this winter. What with the economy and all I think that's the only way I'll ever take my dream vacation ! LOL ! 
I wonder if they would notice ?


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Duane,whilst exporting yourself down under,toss in a couple of 5/16 bushes,Im sure there is a market here...............

Deb,thanks for the offer,I think I will suss a fella I know with a metal lathe and see what he can do

To James Harry Allthumbs and anyone Ive missed,thanks for your help and info 

Great Forum,Great People, Regards................AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al, for all normal purposes, 8mm is close enough to 5/16", it's 7.93750mm


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Al, for all normal purposes, 8mm is close enough to 5/16", it's 7.93750mm


"close" counts in horse shoes and hand grenades.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

""close" counts in horse shoes and hand grenades." and turning pens!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

thats close enough for me......OK,whats 1/4 inch in metric?.........AL


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

25.40 / 4 = 6.350mm


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...............thanks Jim,got off me bum and had a look on the ruler/conversion...........AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Metric drives me nuts 

I have a plan, it calls 4 parts to be cut 8 1/4" long and 4 parts 8 11/16" what is that in metric.. on the button..?
=====

209.55 / 222.25 ,,, 209 and some little marks if I had the little marks on my ruler..

========



BigJimAK said:


> 25.40 / 4 = 6.350mm


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> Metric drives me nuts
> 
> ...


Point well made, BJ.. I don't have those little marks on my 59 cent plastic rule either!


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

[QUOTE=bobj3;
Metric drives me nuts 

I have a plan, it calls 4 parts to be cut 8 1/4" long and 4 parts 8 11/16" what is that in metric.. on the button..?


Sorry Bobj3 If I thought metric had that effect on you I would have stopped posting much earlier.

Not sure what your plan is.
Tom


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

G,Day all.I realize that we all sort of got off the original post which was very enjoyable with the verbal by play.........However,strange as it may seem,Ive had another idea? Having trouble to resurrect the stuffed bush without spending $50oz on a complete set,or annoying someone with a metal lathe,got me wondering as to the practicality of using a wood lathe for soft metals and plastics.Is it viable,using a double action vice(infeed and cross feed) to obtain a suitable replacement bush.Obviously the vice would have to be mounted on the tool rest pillar etc etc.Any one tried this or am I dreaming........AL


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

http://joshmadison.com/software/convert-for-windows/

This link is for an excellent imperial/american/metric converter for many of the different types of measure. It doesn't have some stuff like chains or arpents but it does do the common stuff. 

Allthunbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

I have some high end rulers ( Incra rulers, 6 types ) and they can't do it ,,,metric sucks  sorry 

Amazon.com: incra rule set US Home Improvement

===



BigJimAK said:


> Point well made, BJ.. I don't have those little marks on my 59 cent plastic rule either!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

.........good link Ron,got it on my toolbar ..........AL


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*converter software*

Thanks Ron 

you just made my life a lot easier with that program. 

I like the metric for working with on my digital calipers cause it converts to inchs but all else is still a black hole. 

I seem to have some vauge memories of this in school but obviously I wasn't paying attention...:-(


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> "close" counts in horse shoes and hand grenades.


As in, close enough is good enough or THAT WAS CLOSE.....

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, you completely miss the point, when you deal in metric you DESIGN the projects in metric using whole numbers even I could deal with multiples of 10 when I was at school and hopeless at maths. In my usual humble opinion, I think that the world became a better place when the metric system was invented. Even in America Bj, it was realised that using the metric system for your currency was the way to go, if you understand your money, how can you not understand everything else metric?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Jim
> 
> I have some high end rulers ( Incra rulers, 6 types ) and they can't do it ,,,metric sucks  sorry
> 
> ...


I find it hard to believe that you don't have at least one steel rule like this, Imperial AND metric on one side and conversions and tapping drills for metric and unified threads on the other side.

Sorry about the poor shots but daylight has faded and flash would have reflected.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

.....Harry, just as an aside, I have a small engineers ruler that I carry around in my overalls as it has the metric and imperial conversion on the back.Wouldnt it be great if a smart manufacturer had measurements on the end......say,0 to 10 mills on a verticle scale......just a thought.......AL


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> As in, close enough is good enough or THAT WAS CLOSE.....
> 
> James


Hi James:

Nope, more like "Man, was THAT close!"


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Bj, you completely miss the point, when you deal in metric you DESIGN the projects in metric using whole numbers even I could deal with multiples of 10 when I was at school and hopeless at maths. In my usual humble opinion, I think that the world became a better place when the metric system was invented. Even in America Bj, it was realised that using the metric system for your currency was the way to go, if you understand your money, how can you not understand everything else metric?


Harry, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. 

Allthunbs


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> Harry, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.
> 
> Allthunbs


In spite of what my wife says, I can be very patient and have high hopes that Bj will one day see the light, and when that does happen he will push metric like he now pushes skis!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Getting back on topic Al, how about a photograph of the damaged guide. I wouldn't attempt what you suggested on the wood lathe, those cheap cross vices have so much play in them as to make them useless for precision work and I take the liberty of assuming it's one of those cheapies based on the fact that precision ones are enormously expensive and are bought by people with metal lathes, mills etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahaha ,you just don't get it hahahahaha,all the plans I have from RWS/Norm A./etc. all of them are NOT in the Metric junk,,I'm sure all your plans are along with the funny words you use but I'm in the states.. LOL 




=======



harrysin said:


> In spite of what my wife says, I can be very patient and have high hopes that Bj will one day see the light, and when that does happen he will push metric like he now pushes skis!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry, Am not computer savvy enough to post picture on forum,but THINK i could send a piccy via email,Regards......AL


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Al Robins said:


> Harry, Am not computer savvy enough to post picture on forum,but THINK i could send a piccy via email,Regards......AL


Hi Al:

Can you find the pictures on your computer? i.e. if you can access the pictures, one of the administrators can give you a hand attaching a photo to your posting. 

I'd explain how but I think they have a pre-packaged speil.

Allthunbs


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Al,

If your pic(s) are on your computer, when you reply, look at the very bottom of the reply, there should be a button for attachments. Click that, browse to where your pic is located, allow for it to upload, then click on submit reply. If you need further assistance with it, just ask.

Please remain "on topic" and, please be respectful to others.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ron that's a great little program thanks! We have gone metric in Canada, unfortunately I was raised back in the old days. I still like to work in feet and inches.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> If your pic(s) are on your computer, when you reply, look at the very bottom of the reply, there should be a button for attachments. Click that, browse to where your pic is located, allow for it to upload, then click on submit reply. If you need further assistance with it, just ask.
> 
> Please remain "on topic" and, please be respectful to others.


Sorry Mark,have got the picks on the computer but totally lost the plot on the rest.........Al


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, Ive had another go at the pics,hope it might work this time...........AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> hahahahahahaha ,you just don't get it hahahahaha,all the plans I have from RWS/Norm A./etc. all of them are NOT in the Metric junk,,I'm sure all your plans are along with the funny words you use but I'm in the states.. LOL
> 
> ...


If you were making a precision part for a rocket, I can see that exact measurements as shown on the drawing must be strictly adhered to, but here we're talking furniture or other wood projects where changing to the nearest metric size in whole numbers wouldn't cause any sort of problem Bj. The only problem that I can see is that YOU are not prepared, even in the privacy of your shop to give it a try, not even for your mate in Australia!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al, if it was me, I would cut off the damaged 5/16" protrusion, re-drill the hole with a 5/16" drill and then make a new tube in the lathe and silver solder it in place. Seeing you don't have a lathe, scrounge an off cut of 5/16" OD tube, brass or steel and silver solder it in place. Using a torch on the Barbi. gas bottle will produce enough heat for silver soldering.
If all else fails, the postage to Australia would be FAR less than buying a new guide and I'll happily repair and re-post it at no cost at all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahaha you know bud I just like you " give it a try " if I was in Australia would be GREAT MATES  and I would be in your shop ( shed) all the time, or the bar (pub)  

============





harrysin said:


> If you were making a precision part for a rocket, I can see that exact measurements as shown on the drawing must be strictly adhered to, but here we're talking furniture or other wood projects where changing to the nearest metric size in whole numbers wouldn't cause any sort of problem Bj. The only problem that I can see is that YOU are not prepared, even in the privacy of your shop to give it a try, not even for your mate in Australia!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Ron that's a great little program thanks! We have gone metric in Canada, unfortunately I was raised back in the old days. I still like to work in feet and inches.


Hi Deb:

I'm in the same boat. Work electronics in metric but everything else in imperial/American/Worthington... you name it. I'm in Quebec where everyone refers to "arpent" which is a unit of length but seniorial lands were measured in width only and "arpent" took on different meanings depending on the King under which the land grant was made. Add to that lands awarded to soldiers after the war of 1812 measured in British townships and now everything is now converted to and measured in metric, and you've got quite a quagmire. To really mess things up, in the early 19th century land was not considered of much value. I came across a land transfer of 540 acres more or less covering the area of three townships and the selling price was 25 shillings. Thus lands were seldom registered since it was "expendable."

Allthunbs


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry,Thats a very kind offer and I thank you very much.The chances of me fixing this are remote to say the least.How about I get two padded post bags ,one self addressed and send the guide to you in the other.Once again ,Thanks.............AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Only ONE padded required, the one coming this way. If the inside dia, is important, let me know what it is, Imperial or metric, I'm easy! I'll PM my address and email details.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> hahahahahahaha you know bud I just like you " give it a try " if I was in Australia would be GREAT MATES  and I would be in your shop ( shed) all the time, or the bar (pub)
> 
> ============


The feeling is mutual Bob, it will take more than your temporary denial of the metric system to shake our friendship!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry,As you are probably aware the outside diameter is 5/16 the inside diameter is 1/4 so there is not much "meat" to play with.Thats as close as I can get with the imperial measurement.Regards...............AL


----------

